# Cocoa Puff Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Wahoo, finally got a doeling in Indiana!

These are sired by LTE Chippendale and are our first kids on the ground by him...

The doe is the chammie, came out head, no legs but wasn't hard to pull. Second out was the white buckling...a full breech...but he is soo tiny she was able to present him without assistance. Both look to be blue eyed.

Lucky Charm...


















Powder...


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute kids and cute names!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are some beautiful kids!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool beans!! Congrats - may IN bring you lots of girls


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats on getting your first of MANY girls!!!

Both are very cute in their own little ways


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww they are both so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on them both :wahoo: on the girl. :stars: Cocoa Puff did well! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice babies congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the names. Congrats, they are cute as ever.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww... so cute and fluffy! I love the white one.

Congrats!


----------

